
Making a Crypto Utopia in Puerto Rico - wan23
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/02/technology/cryptocurrency-puerto-rico.html
======
ttul
This sounds so much like the peak of the .com era. It’s almost as if it’s a
prerequisite that you must be a freak in order to get rich from the early days
of any technical revolution.

------
paulryanrogers
If they pay minimal taxes then who pays for all the infrastructure and
services normally funded by taxes?

------
stefs
puerto kinakuta

